# Reptile owners in Spalding/Boston area or near



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Right not sure if this is a good idea or not but worth a go.

This area to us seems a bit rubbish for rep owners. We seem to have no decent reptile shops and we have only found 1 good herp vet (in long sutton).

We also don't know anybody else with reps near us.

So we were thinking of maybe trying to get local rep owners together for chat etc and to help each other out, with advice, supplies etc...
Or even lifts to vets if people don't drive.

Not sure what people will think to this but just an idea we had.

Also It would be nice to meet some like minded people near us!!

So..... Let us know what you think.

Dave and Amy.


Also, not sure if I have put this in the right section, Sorry if I haven't.*


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we are about 10 mins from spalding, the best vet we have found is dave at long sutton but also use one of the vets in spalding sometimes.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there's a exotics vet in long sutton?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Stuartdouglas has already mentioned starting a Lincolnshire branch of the IHS.But i don't think it got much support http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/244804-lincolnshire-herpers.html but i would really like to meet other rep keepers if only so i can stop boring the wife :lol2:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Hi,
There is a pretty good shop north of you guys, in Billinghay. The folks there are nice  Some nice herps in there too.
We live near Wisbech, agree that there still aren't enough rep shops around!

Sam n Drew


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Coningsby pet shop is pretty good too. Although they have only a few reps, they are very good with equipment/food/advice. I would imagine they would be able to get things in on order if you had any specific requirements. I bought my baby beardie from there a couple of weeks ago and he's extremely healthy, and I also bought a very healthy baby guinea pig there recently.

Although I live in Sleaford, the shop was recommended to me by one of the vets at the practice I used to work in... she advised me to drive to Coningsby for any reptiles rather than using the main pet shop in town, as the reps supplied are always very healthy, well looked after and very reasonably priced.

Also, last week while I was out of the country, my OH was panicking when he ran out of locusts for the beardie. He rang Coningsby pet shop and they stayed open 20 mins past closing time so that the OH could dash there and pick up locusts. Thought that was excellent service.
Fi


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Well if a meet thingy was set up we would try and go (well it would be Dave mainly. But anyone is welcome to come to ours for a cuppa anytime!! Just pm or something...

Amy*


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

eace:


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

hay dave nice not to mension the shop in spalding which is currently finishing its new shop nown as tidswells tackle at minute but retile shops new name is yet to be decided so any ideas? prehistoric pets, reptile lare, 
never mined lets hope the rest of lincolnshire dont forget as it wil be lincolnshires number one retile shop soon, given time and no one forgeting lol


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well we are down in Norfolk but travel regularly to see brian in coningsby and i've had many a good chat with him.
There aren't that many shops up that way so new ones are always welcome.
Kings Lynn has one but not much cop I dont reckon and I only buy my live food there now, but thats another story.

A meet would definately be in order I reckon.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

bigfishseller said:


> hay dave nice not to mension the shop in spalding which is currently finishing its new shop nown as tidswells tackle at minute but retile shops new name is yet to be decided so any ideas? prehistoric pets, reptile lare,
> never mined lets hope the rest of lincolnshire dont forget as it wil be lincolnshires number one retile shop soon, given time and no one forgeting lol




:Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

after speaking to you last night jay i cant wait to see the new shop up and running will start thinking of a name for you 
as spoke on the phone last night wasnt sure what was happening but now i know then yeah lets for it baby lol

can recommend this guy {jay} always helpfull no matter how stupid the question is and i am looking forward to doing more business with you now my breeding programme is starting to get in to place

see you this week with my plated hehe

be cool


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> we are about 10 mins from spalding, the best vet we have found is dave at long sutton but also use one of the vets in spalding sometimes.



yes we use dave in long sutton he is ACE

can you tell us the one in spalding so we know if dave is never around we may have to use them


thanks

dave and amy


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

bigfishseller said:


> hay dave nice not to mension the shop in spalding which is currently finishing its new shop nown as tidswells tackle at minute but retile shops new name is yet to be decided so any ideas? prehistoric pets, reptile lare,
> never mined lets hope the rest of lincolnshire dont forget as it wil be lincolnshires number one retile shop soon, given time and no one forgeting lol



reptile lair
lizard lair
reptile cave


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

there has to be more people locally im sure of it


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

Dave and Amy said:


> reptile lair
> lizard lair
> reptile cave



if you are thinking of doing fish you could have

scales, fins and creepy things


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

exotic pets in Billinghay is pretty good, really friendly people too!!

wide selection of reptiles too.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

Dave and Amy said:


> yes we use dave in long sutton he is ACE
> 
> can you tell us the one in spalding so we know if dave is never around we may have to use them
> 
> ...


 
it is alders vet and the vet is wayne.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> it is alders vet and the vet is wayne.



*cheers for that* :notworthy:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Dave and Amy said:


> there has to be more people locally im sure of it


There are a few rep keepers in the area (including me) but there's not that many people in the area to start with. 
It would be good to see a local club start up.

Natrix


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm in peterborough, so now all i need is a job to run a car as the buses suck :whistling2:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*that was out initial thinking to be honest.

i was going to see how other people did it and try to work something out starting later in the year.

everyone has different ideas tho and are welcome also*



Natrix said:


> There are a few rep keepers in the area (including me) but there's not that many people in the area to start with.
> It would be good to see a local club start up.
> 
> Natrix


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

lordbiggles said:


> I'm in peterborough, so now all i need is a job to run a car as the buses suck :whistling2:


*
lol i went on the bus the other week the first time in years and i was not impressed they drive like madmen lol*


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats public transport for you. :lol2:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Apocalyptic Dragons said:


> *that was out initial thinking to be honest.*
> 
> *i was going to see how other people did it and try to work something out starting later in the year.*
> 
> *everyone has different ideas tho and are welcome also*


Why not see if you can get a hand full of people interested and arrange an informal meet up. Then see where it goes from there.

I might be able to talk Steve at the Friskney parrot sanctuary into letting us use the cafe area for a one off meet up late one afternoon. 

Natrix


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*That would be great, but we won't be able to do anything or get anywhere till later in the yr as we are car less at the moment. But could start arranging it.

Unless everyone comes to our house :lol2:*


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

*Spalding*

Hi. Im from Spalding. would love to see a decent rep shop open up. Also nice to know of other rep owners around the little town!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

bencuthbert said:


> Hi. Im from Spalding. would love to see a decent rep shop open up. Also nice to know of other rep owners around the little town!


*
hi there what do you keep out of interest ?*


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

bearded dragons. Im looking to get a baby in the next month or so so a spalding rep shop would be ideal!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*what sort of baby you looking for i may be able to help you out lol i have some myself and i know of people who have some for sale at the same time.

maybe when i get a car again as soon as i save up some more £££ we could meet up for a chat and a brew*


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

nice one. im in the process of moving houses so ill get one when im all settled in. nice housewarming gift for myself!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*let us know when you are settled and we can arrange a meeting somewhere i may have a car by then here's hoping anyway
*
:2thumb:


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

will do. Still unsure what id like, but thinking about blood red. Hopefully be sorted by september!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*i have 3 x red fire and ice bd's coming from usa in sept you may be interested 
?*

*this is the male *
View attachment 5895


*i should have pics of the female's in september 
there all going to be stunning*


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

Yeh ill keep you posted when im sorted. lovely looking dragon, Would most likely want a female though. You breed or just collect?


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

bencuthbert said:


> Yeh ill keep you posted when im sorted. lovely looking dragon, Would most likely want a female though. You breed or just collect?


*collect and breed 

the pic you saw was a male f&i and i have also got 2 red female f&i coming in september as well*


----------



## bencuthbert (May 10, 2009)

ah excelent. where abouts you located? spalding or outside?


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

bencuthbert said:


> ah excelent. where abouts you located? spalding or outside?



*just up the road in swineshead *


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Why not see if you can get a hand full of people interested and arrange an informal meet up. Then see where it goes from there.
> 
> I might be able to talk Steve at the Friskney parrot sanctuary into letting us use the cafe area for a one off meet up late one afternoon.
> 
> Natrix


great idea,you can count us in:2thumb:


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in Sleaford. Pleased it isnt just me who though lincs was lacking rep owners. I use Billinghay as my rep shop or JC's.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

Lincolnshire Herps | Facebook

*Have set up a lincolnshire herps facebook page. When we get a meet set up, dates etc can be shown on here.*


----------



## jamesandkaney (Sep 23, 2009)

*from spalding*

hi were from spalding just joined the forum so hope to hear from other local members oh and gt sum baby beardies for sale if any one interested:whistling2:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Any of you peeps going to the ERAC show?
I know it's a long way but perhaps we could arrange to have a Lincs meet up.

Natrix


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

too far im afraid :bash:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

jamesandkaney said:


> hi were from spalding just joined the forum so hope to hear from other local members oh and gt sum baby beardies for sale if any one interested:whistling2:




what other reps do you keep ????


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

You can count me and my bf in :2thumb:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Marcia said:


> You can count me and my bf in :2thumb:



where about's in lincs are you ?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Market Rasen


----------



## redshazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

hi ,all we are in boston ,lincs.
really crap for rep shops we buy everythinng from the internet


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*if anyone ever fancies a cuppa you know where we are* :2thumb:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

might hold you to that, as we drive right past your door every week or so. :lol2:

Tea white 2 for me please


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Kettles always on, just drop us a pm!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sure I can manage that as the wife knows where you live after getting the thermometers from you. :2thumb:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

Lots of reptile shops have shut down or dont stock nothing as idiots like you lot moan theres no good shops but all u do is look around them then buy all ya stuff online. So reason no good shops is all ya own fault


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

bigfishseller said:


> Lots of reptile shops have shut down or dont stock nothing as idiots like you lot moan theres no good shops but all u do is look around them then buy all ya stuff online. So reason no good shops is all ya own fault


That's a bit bloody harsh!

Theres only one rep shop near me and i wish there were more but that's not likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

Marcia said:


> That's a bit bloody harsh!
> 
> Theres only one rep shop near me and i wish there were more but that's not likely to happen anytime soon.


i agree................and online is much cheaper anyway:whistling2:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Much cheaper online and more convenient too. Don't have to lump heavy bags out the car the postman brings it to the door....


Shops do charge a lot, thankgod for the internet :notworthy:


Anyhoo, can we keep this as a Lincs meet and greet thread, not a shop wobbly thread?#
Would still be nice to meet other keepers....


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody out there? :whistling2:

Happy to talk about T's now as we are getting one (or lots) soon.
So not just snake and lizard lovers! :lol2:


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

we are always here:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

If anyone is interested, Animal Kingdom on Roman Bank looks like it will be closing by the end of this week. 
If any one is after any bargains everything that's left is half price

Natrix


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Typical always happens at the wrong time :bash:
Hmmm... Kids Xmas presents or cheap stuff for the animals?!?!

Didn't rate their reptile care anyways, was rubbish! Same goes for the petshop down chip pan alley..


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

we got a 3x2x2 viv for sale surplus to requirements £30 in swineshead
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equi...3x2x2-viv-sale-30-swineshead.html#post5138958


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Natrix said:


> If anyone is interested, Animal Kingdom on Roman Bank looks like it will be closing by the end of this week.
> If any one is after any bargains everything that's left is half price
> 
> Natrix


Might pop in and have a look if me and the OH fancy a visit to skegvegas : victory:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

:grouphug:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a 4ft viv stack containing 4 vivs.

measurements are 4 x 20" x 18".

Need it gone asap, £100 will consider offers.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

AmyW said:


> Have a 4ft viv stack containing 4 vivs.
> 
> measurements are 4 x 20" x 18".
> 
> Need it gone asap, £100 will consider offers.


 
now gone


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!

Anyone is still welcome for tea/coffee anytime...


eace:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

were going to have another viv stack available at the end of the month

4 vivs in this stack each measuring 4 ft long 20" wide and 18" high
some light units included

some are tiled with good quality tiles

only selling as new viv's coming soon to replace as were going for seperates

£100 collection only


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello I am resurecting this thread as I think its a good idea. I live at the white horse inn in spalding and would love some company with regards to reps


----------



## wildthingsrrc (Feb 6, 2012)

hi guys just bringing this thread back to everyones attention we are planning on moving to an area near spalding and looking at opening a reptile shop we have been working with reptiles for over 15 years and proven very successful with breeding rescuing and rehoming. we have experience with herps of all sizes and temperments and our knowledge is very extensive from general husbandry to reptile health and medications to save on vet time and to work alongside them. also have experience with DWA species do you guys think it is worth opening a shop in the area and would there be the demand for the rarer species of lizards/snakes/amphibs and inverts.


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Not to sure what local Private reptile pet shops we have around the boston area all i know about is the dreaded Pets At Home in Boston and a big garden center in Spalding that does a few Reptiles. I would certainly use a Rep Store were the owners have Reptile history and knowledge over the shops that we have around here.


----------

